# SEQ AKFF Camp Lake Macdonald Now Cancelled



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

*Australian Kayak Fishing Forum

Lake Macdonald Spring Camp* 

Camp Cooroora Scout Camp
Collwood Rd 
Cooroy
Ph. 07 54425285

Activities Kayaking, Fishing, Socialising.

Species stocked	Bass, Golden Perch, Saratoga, Mary River Cod, Spangled Perch,

Permits Needed Stocked Impoundment Permit (SIP)

Amenities	Powered Sites - $ 14.00 per Couple
Campervan/Mobile Homes Sites - $6.00 per night per person
Tent sites - $ 5.00 per night per person
Hot Showers, Toilets, Camp Kitchen - Microwave, oven, Fridges, 6 burner stove/BBQ
Camp Fire Area,

UHF Channel Channel 25

I have booked this area for the dates as above, this camp ground is leased by the Scouts and is on the edge of Lake Macdonald, Cooroy.
Cooroy is 140 km north of Brisbane and roughly west of Noosa on the map.

This campsite has the facilities we need for a social gathering and Lake Macdonald also has some excellent fishing.

Tent Camping is within 15 metres of the waters edge, however the powered sites will be further back in the park towards the amentities.

I have made a Booking in the name of Australian Kayak Fishermen, so if you want to come along please make a booking by calling the numbers in the above information just make sure you mention that you are from this group.

Early arrival and late departure is fine for those who want to come a day earlier or leave a day later, So Dodge you'll be right 

Check out these websites for more info. 
http://www.noosa.qld.gov.au/Community/d ... 0Final.pdf

http://campcooroora.scoutsqld.com.au/

I have not inspected it yet but I will have more info at the end of the week.

I can be Contacted by email - mailto:[email protected] or Mobile 0428 172 188 or pm me here.

Come along and have some fun 

Hope I have covered everything, :?

*Please reply on this thread if you are coming along, *

Cheers


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

mac_fish said:


> Early arrival and late departure is fine for those who want to come a day earlier or leave a day later, So Dodge you'll be right


Good can arrive and depart sober, with middle days optional :lol:

Sel..Checked that scouts link, and I am a definite starter.... it looks good


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

whats macdonald fish like guys....?

would it be worth hitting borumba instead, we all know how well it fishes


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

id much prefer barumba over mcdonald also but if it has to be lake mcdonald Ill still be there

Lee


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey lee, 
have you fished both of those lakes, if so how have you found them??

i dont know much about macdonald other than its just out of noosa and fishes well for good bass, 
but Borumba on the otherhand has two campgrounds, heaps of standing timber to fish among and a consistent mixed bag caught, 
i know that yellas are a real option there as well as the XOS silvers and well i dont need to start on the saratoga fishery there.


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi guys,
I've camped at that scout camp twice now. The site is great. The showers etc are unfortunately quite old. They scouts appear to keep the showers & toilets maintained well.
Mal from Sunstate Hobie has his Hobie Bash there the last weekend of November. They seem to catch plenty of fish. If he's reading the forum, I am sure he will fill you in on the details.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

ben I have only fished lake mcdonald once and unfortunately I haven't got up to barumba yet  . as for the fishing in lake mcdonald. from all reports it fishes extremely well for bass up to and over 50cm :shock: and they get the odd toga but I havnt heard of very many yellas being caught 

I am really hoping to bag a yella and toga soon so ewen or barumba would have been great but catching some good bass at lake mcdonald with a great group of blokes sounds good to me :lol: :lol: :lol:

Lee


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

I've heard the night sessions on Macdonald are incredible. :shock: 

Big Bass on Jackalls and poppers

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

cool sounds like a head torch might have to go on the shopping list    

Lee


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishing Man said:


> but Borumba on the otherhand has two campgrounds, heaps of standing timber to fish among and a consistent mixed bag caught,
> i know that yellas are a real option there as well as the XOS silvers and well i dont need to start on the saratoga fishery there.


Ben 
All thats required to get a trip to Lake Borumba, is for someone, perhaps yourself, to post a date with plenty of detailed information on facilities there, as Sel has done here for Lake Macdonald and run on from there.

We have had successful AKFF camp outs at two previous dams and can see no reason Borumba wouldn't get up for another occasion, but for the present this thread to my mind has a nominated destination and isn't one for other options, that having been discussed on the earlier thread with Sel putting up this concrete proposal.

I would happily visit Borumba at another time but not if clashing with the dates listed here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

FishinRod said:


> Hi guys,
> I've camped at that scout camp twice now. The site is great. The showers etc are unfortunately quite old. They scouts appear to keep the showers & toilets maintained well.


Well Thanks FishinRod, you comfirmed what I had thought, phew. 

So are you going to come and join us, the more the merrier. 

Cheers


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Sel,
I'd like to but at the moment I don't have a yak. The decisions made for mine -but not totally for my wife's. Also, I think that might be Gold Coast Indy weekend. If it is our son has a chance of getting up from Melbourne.He is an engineer for Ford Performance Racing. The plan would be to go down the Coast to see him if he does.
I konw that the top catch from the Hobie bash last year for one person was 18 fish.
Rod


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

rod I have a spare yak if thats all that is holding you back. its a viking tempo, would be good to have as many as we can

Lee


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Lake MacDonald sounds great,
if the Bass are "off".....the Noosa river or off-shore, is just down the road 8) 
or what about, Laguna Bay by day, old MacDonald, by night.
This venue, gives you more options than other dams.


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

I'm in. I'll make a booking this week!
Paul


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Lee,
Thank you for that. We should have our kayaks by then.
It's more a case at this stage of whether our son will be in Queensalnd - we won't know that for a while. I have added a couple of photos I took a couple of years ago - early morning in September.


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

i'll see you guys down there. i fish lake macdonald now and again and have always been happy with the fishing.  wish it was happening sooner.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey Mike have you only caught bass in there....

do you know if they get many yellas


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm with Richo.....once this trip has been and gone, then lets start the ball rolling for the next weekend, but for now focus on the weekend Sel was good enough to start arranging for us 

I've always wanted to check out Lake Mac.......and might be a good opportunity to test drive a Hobie! 

p.s. if we look at organising a trip to Borumba later in the year, I'm keen as mustard for that one too


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Fellas

How many think they will make it to this one?

At the moment goers are
Me 
Dodge
PDO
Dallas
Doug Out
Hi Yo
Somethin Fishy
PCsolutionman

Who else?

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I am pleased to announce that you can add me to the list Sel. SWMBO has given me permission, everything should have settled down by then after baby #2 has arrived.

I will be booking a tent site in the next week or so.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Just rang to book and they said to call back tonight as the grounds might be closed as they might have another group for that weekend!!!!! What the! Obviously first in best dressed does not apply for this campsite.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Sel,

I'm a starter as well at Lake Mac. It will give me a chance to acquaint myself with Lake Mac before the Hobie Bass Bash in late November. We are staying at the same Scout ground then too.

Ben, re Borumba Dam. Was up there a month ago for a fish with a couple of other Hobie fishos. The nearest camping spot is the Borumba Deer Park, which is about 4 klms east of the dam and about 9 klms west from Imbil. The deer park has tent camping, caravan hire, and cabins available. And of course the famous venison meat pies. We stayed on a Saturday nite and went into Imbil and got a nice meal at the bowls club and then came back to the camp to polish-off a bottle of red while sitting round a fire. Nice spot. But also had lots of children/families there. The dam allows petrol engines on it. So you'll see a few stink boats. But has lots of nice timber bays at the western end of the dam. Saw a report on AusFish a couple of weeks back of a fly fisho who caught a 90cm toga on fly there. The best way to get there is to follow the Bruce Hwy and turn-off at Skyring Creek intersection - you'll see the sign which say Borumba Dam. From there it's only another 15 minutes or so to Imbil. When we went up we took the Noosa-Eumundi turn-off, which was way longer and slower - though quite scenic. If you are taking the little lady ... Imbil has Sunday morning markets to keep them busy. Depending on the date - I'd be interested in coming along again.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

I booked last week no probelm. The woman at the camp ground remember Sel and it seemed they were expected us.

Paul


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

If a hiccup has occurred with the LM booking I'm happy for any changes to another location if its required for simplicity of planning


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes Dodge

We might have to.

I rang the place tonight after Wayne said he had trouble booking, they were less then confident on the phone, they didn't really know what was going on and they did not give me a positive feeling.

Apparently they have 60 scouts coming in that weekend and as it is a Scouts camp ground they have preference over anyone else. I can understand this, so as we still have time I may look at other alternatives. 

Geez this has been fun, not, but hey life wasn't meant to be easy.  

I will be looking at changing the Venue, my next Option is Lake Borumba. So Ben you can put a smile on that dial of yours now 

I was also considering changing the dates back to the weekend before to 20/21 October as some have let me know they could not make it the 27/28 Weekend.

I don't feel like spending a weekend with 60 scouts and I doubt if any of you would either 

So all I can say at the moment, is watch this space, stay tuned.

Sorry guys, but I'm doing my best :shock:

Get back to you all soon

Cheers


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Sel,

Yep a moving feast alright. 20 & 21 Oct good for me.

Borumba Deer Park hosted web site is: http://www.totaltravel.com.au/link.asp?fid=637890 I'm lazy and can't be bothered putting up a tent etc. So I'll probably hire a caravan for the Sat nite.

Just need to check with the local fishing club to make sure that there ain't a fishing comp on. Leave this with me and I'll checkout and advise.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

scouts :shock: what a bummer, how dare they :evil:

venue thought/s guys, where to now :?

has anyone fished Lake Cootharaba (just north of Noosa)
I haven't and have no idea of what to expect from the place "but"
there is a camp ground "on the water" that's good, if it has reasonable fishing, better still
if not, Lake Mac and the Noosa river are just down the road

if your going to be a few k's from the water at the Deer Park anyway
why not try a venue that offers a few options
anyone fished Cootharaba ?
or stayed at the camp ground?

cheers ;
d-o


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Lenthalls for Barra :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

I can tell you now if Lake Macdonald doesn't work out we will be going to Lake Borumba.

I have some details but I will post more info later.

Like I said watch this space.

Cheers


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

If Lake Mac and Borumba were to fall through - the only other dam I can think of where you can camp on the edge is either Wivenhoe or Somerset. Particularly Somerset (Kirkleagh).

Sel, Have dropped an email to the secretary of Borumba Fishing Club asking if they have any planned comps happening in October. Will let you know what comes back.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

G'day all,

I rang today and spoke to Kevin and he informed that we have been given the all clear. The scout group don't mind us being there but there would be a lot of noise with so many kids about. He was informed that we are not a problem and we have been booked in under the Australian kayak forum. It all depends if we want to share the area with a bunch of scouts. I am keen to explore LM, as it will give me and whoever wants to, a chance to shoot over to Noosa and have a crack at some pelagics as well.

But count me in for the weekend, we just need a definate starter location without any hiccups.

Sel, you are doing a wonderful job, keep it up :wink: . It is a hard job organising a trip as I found out for the Cressbrook weekend.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi E1

I made a tentative booking today with Borumba Deer Park for the Weekend of the 20/21 October.

A campsite beside Yabba Creek, no power but has access to near by camp kitchen/covered eating area and amentities. There is also onsite vans and cabins there too. We have access to power at the camp kitchen for the purpose of charging batteries if need be. Camping is 9.00 per night per person and I have booked the area from the Friday till Monday for those who like to turn up early and leave late( you again Dodge). I have not been there but I have only ever heard good reports from this place, but I'm not sure how far it is from the dam. A few of us could take trailers and make the trip up there each time a bit easier.

I rang Queensland Fishing Monthly today and they informed me that Lake Borumba has a Bass megabass tourney the week after the weekend that I have booked. I asked if they would be doing a prefish on the weekend I have booked and he said that prefishing is banned for the Megabass Series up to 2 weeks before the event. So in saying this the Dam should be clear of Tournaments unless there is a local one being run. Gigantor should be able to confirm this fact with him shooting off an email to the stocking group today.

I still have the booking at Lake Macdonald for the following weekend, 27/28 October.

So we have to decide whether we want to spend a weekend with 60 scouts or move a little bit further up the road to have a camp area set aside for us camping near a creek. However the Borumba deer park has other bookings that weekend from other people but thay keep each group away from each other.

*So please post here asap which you prefer*, please note I have changed the date for the Borumba Dam booking to a weekend earlier then the Lake macdonald booking.

I need to confirm with Borumba later this week, most likely Thursday. So I will leave it up to you all now, you make the decision.

Please post preference and other comments also.

By the way my vote is for Lake Borumba, 

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

id rather borumba with all the scout kids around, but ill be at either

Lee


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Sel

As much as I would liek to revist my scouting days I think Lake Borumba gets my vote.

Paul


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

If I wanted to mix with scouts I'd be a scoutmaster....Borumba is better option with all the kids around at LM


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I am going on this weekend to get away from my kids, Borumba gets my vote.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Sel,

Got the following response from the Borumba Stocking Assn. Have left a message on Jeremy's voicemail to call me back (just to check that his group isn't doing anything on 20/21 Oct).

"Hi Peter

The Lake Borumba Fish Stocking Association does not run competitions. Other organisations do have such events at Lake Borumba however we have no control over these and are not necessarily advised of when they will take place. We are aware of the Minibucks comp sessions being held on 1st and 2nd September and again 14th October. There is may be an event planned by the Fly fishing club in Brisbane in the later part of the year. Sorry cannot help with the date but a contact for the club is Jeremy Wakelin 0419 739 917.

A google search may provide more info. Fishing and Boating Monthly also print a Bass tournament calendar. Try ABT at ph 07 3268 3992.

Hope this helps you in your decision making and you have an enjoyable trip.

Tight lines.
Claire Steel
for Peter Chambers, President"

I'm happy to do Borumba.

Regarding distances around Imbil/Borumba (having been there recently myself) ... The deer park is approx. 9 klm west of Imbil. The dam is approx. 3 klms west of the deer park. Imbil has 1 pub, 1 bowls club, 1 snack bar and 1 convenience store (which also has petrol and news agent). Imbil is the spot to grab any supplies. The deer Park has a few basic items as well...such as ice, fire wood, deer pies, snacks etc. The toilet/shower block is first class and very clean. Attached to the office is the large undercover area for eating, drinking etc. This area also has a BBQ in it, which guests can use (free of charge I think?).

In terms of the dam itself ... You put in at the eastern end of the dam near the wall. But the main fishing areas are at the western end of the dam, which has lots of heavily timbered bays etc., which is where the action is (SEE PIC). Having said that there is a nice steep rock cliff and drop-off just left from the ramp. I remember seeing a report on AusFish about a month ago from a fly fisho chap that caught a 90cm toga on fly there (here it is: http://www.ausfish.com.au/vforum/showth ... p?t=113215). So they are there.

As soon as I hear back from Jeremy I'll post the comment.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Sel,

Jeremy from the Brisbane Fly Fishing Club has advised that they don't have any comps on 20/21 Oct. So we are all clear.

Attached is a map from the Sweetwater Fishing web site (http://www.sweetwaterfishing.com.au/Borumba.htm) of Borumba, which is fairly handy and gives a good overview of the fishing there.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Ok Guys

It seems we need to go to Borumba then. I will cancel the booking at the Scout Camp tommorrow and inform them to cancel all bookings they have received from us. I will confirm our booking at the Borumba Deer Park tommorrow also and send of a deposit to them.

I will start a new thread tommorrow night with all details for Lake Borumba. Thanks to Gigantor for the info already supplied, we both seemed to have done a thorough check to make sure the dam is free of comps that weekend.

Thanks to everyone for their patience and I'm sorry it has been this way, but it will be worth it in the end. 

Stay tuned till tommorrow night for the third and final thread for our weekend away 

Cheers


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Sounds good ,see if I can get a crew together & get up there to meet everyone Maccas will start to fish well around then
with few 50+ cm Bass to be caught. 
Cheers ,
Brad


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbrain said:


> meet everyone Maccas will start to fish well around then


Brad in the reply before your one, the venue is changing to Borumba, instead of Maccas with agreement of some of the other akffers who have replied to the thread earlier....so you better dig out a scout uniform if you go and want company there :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

Please refer to the following thread as this thread is now aged.

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=9718

A new destination and date has been booked at Lake Borumba.

Cheers


----------

